# New favicon?



## pacanis (Feb 16, 2011)

It took me forever to find the DC link in My Favorites just now, then I noticed the favicon had changed. It looks like the Sturm Ruger eagle now  
Just me? I never saw anything happen like this before. And Ruger's site is not in my favorites...


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe it's just Internet Explorer.  Mine, on Firefox is still the same.


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2011)

Mine is the same too (FF).


----------



## mollyanne (Feb 16, 2011)

eek! That's scary. I have Internet Explorer without Firefox and I don't have that. Mine is just an Icon that shows the letters "DC". I wonder if a virus did that or some hacker that is jealous of us 

...oh wait, but I don't have DiscussCooking in my favorites. I just type a *d* in the address bar and then then a dropdown shows the whole thing typed out and i just click on it. It's the only thing I go to that starts with a d so it's quick. It's faster than looking through all your Favorites list.


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2011)

I jsut checked on IE and mine is still the same as it has been.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 16, 2011)

That is so weird...
Thanks. Looks like a reboot is in order.
I'll be back.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, I'm back... and so is the red eagle, lol.
Oh well. I kind of like the way it looks, and now I know what to look for when scrolling through my favorites.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 16, 2011)

I haven't heard of any change to the favicon.  Did you (inadvertanntly) install some new browser tool?  Too many software vendors these days try to push new toolbars and such into your browser, especially IE.  I don't use IE much anymore as when I load IE it takes forever as all the stuff people have installed (without asking me) loads too.  Then I spend 5 minutes or so disabling these things.  Ugh.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 16, 2011)

We haven't had any change to the favicon to date.  here's what it should look like:




IE7 used to have a bug in it that might cause this...
Chrome and Opera have also had some similar issues.  If you google _wrong favicon display_ you'll probably find some help.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 16, 2011)

I checked on my IE and my favicon is changed there, but it's _blue and white_, not red like to OP's.  Firefox remains the same blue & yellow DC it's always been.

It's changed on on all 3 links, Power User, Subscribed Threads, and another one I use when I want to click on New Posts, but only in IE.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 16, 2011)

Janet H said:


> We haven't had any change to the favicon to date.  here's what it should look like:
> 
> View attachment 10028
> 
> ...



Mine is IE8 (with the solid blue and white swirl through it.  I can't tell what the swirl is supposed to represent, but it's not the letters DC.  Firefox is the same as always.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 16, 2011)

My icon is correct and I'm using IE7.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2011)

Pacanis, wht happens when you click on the favicon?


----------



## pacanis (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm running IE8 on all my computers, but it has only affected one computer. And upon looking more, a few of my other favicons have changed, also. Google has the red "E" favicon of ESPN, lol. Looks pretty weird. The sites are opening according to their name, not the favicon next to it.
My techie guy said to clear my cache, so when I get back to the affected computer I'll try that. I'm eating right now  and then need to run around a bit.  We did have a power blip yesterday... maybe that did something to the one computer. I had to reset one clock and all my computers rebooted except my laptop, which was sleeping like me when it happened


----------

